# Betta Pajamas



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

A little while ago I was texting my boyfriend while looking at Aquabid, and I sent him a picture of this beautiful Aquastar71 HM and a couple others. I told him (or wanted to tell him) 'Wow look at all the pretty betta fish'. Somehow my stupid iPhone auto corrects this as 'Wow look at all the pajama betta fish'. He then sends this picture back to me and I thought I would share it. :brow:


----------



## ladybuglil123 (Jun 19, 2013)

Aww how cute!:-D:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

cant stop laughing!! xD


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol


----------

